# New Double Boiler!



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

After happily using my Silvia for ages, decided to pull the trigger and upgrade to the DB. hopefully arriving in the next few days. Any tips- suggestions welcome!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

What make did you get?


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Assuming since they have posted in the Sage forum its a Sage. I was considering changing mine for one. I'm getting fed up of mopping up the water from the DTP. Might try out the satisfaction guarantee from Lakeland.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Great choice.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ordered my Sage DB from Lakeland, good price ATM plus if for some reason 'we' don't like it when it arrives they will collect it FOC. Plus the 3 year Guarantee is a bonus. Watched all the videos (Seattle Coffee Gear mainly) and checked out the posts on here so fingers crossed. It will be paired with a Mahlkonig Vario for the time being, and will see how it goes, and upgrade the grinder at a later date. Not sure if I will bother with the White Glove service, again will have to see.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Teejay said:


> Assuming since they have posted in the Sage forum its a Sage. I was considering changing mine for one. I'm getting fed up of mopping up the water from the DTP. Might try out the satisfaction guarantee from Lakeland.


All of the machines have similarities so you might finish up doing the same with the DB. I have a BE so don't have the hot water coming out of the steam wand problem - the DB doesn't as well. Pull the drip tray out on all of them at the wrong time and there will be various amounts of water coming out.

Otherwise it's broke.

John

-


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Double Boiler arrived, unpacked and set up - impressed so far, looks well thought out. now the fun begins!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> The Double Boiler arrived, unpacked and set up - impressed so far, looks well thought out. now the fun begins!


Read through this thread. Think it is towards end of page 2 onwards where it explains how to reduce the bar pressure

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?34666-Sage-DB-is-this-acceptable&highlight=sage


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

I have owned the DB since January and have been pretty impressed so far. Currently paired with a Mazzer mini grinder and getting consistent results. I am still learning how to foam milk correctly, but having been a previous BE owner the steam power is better and it's instantaneous, which is a great advantage when serving multiple drinks. I need to have a more detailed look at the various preinfusion/ pressure settings, as I drink a lot of decaf and have read that the taste of this can be improved by adjusting these parameters. As a returning DB owner do you have any advice on this, Dave?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dumnorix said:


> I have owned the DB since January and have been pretty impressed so far. Currently paired with a Mazzer mini grinder and getting consistent results. I am still learning how to foam milk correctly, but having been a previous BE owner the steam power is better and it's instantaneous, which is a great advantage when serving multiple drinks. I need to have a more detailed look at the various preinfusion/ pressure settings, as I drink a lot of decaf and have read that the taste of this can be improved by adjusting these parameters. As a returning DB owner do you have any advice on this, Dave?


Well, decaf needs a much finer grind to start with. I found, that by following the advice in the link in post 8 and playing around with the preinfusion and pump pressure then I could detect a real difference in taste. It is worth doing. I am not one for playing but pulling shots at a lower bar really seems to work for me.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well so far so good, getting decent shots, and steaming the milk produces excellent results. Very pleased at the moment!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Still playing around with the DB, just wondering which extraction method is preferred by other users, Manual - Timed - or Volumetric? This is a new area for me as my previous machine was a Silvia!


----------



## burmanm (Dec 14, 2017)

mike 100 said:


> Still playing around with the DB, just wondering which extraction method is preferred by other users, Manual - Timed - or Volumetric? This is a new area for me as my previous machine was a Silvia!


I at least use manual with a scale underneath the cup. Not the fastest way, but I hope there's more consistency


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Agreed, it does seem to be the most consistent so far. Pleased with the machine, steams a bit slow, even after increasing the temp,good microfoam though!


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

I messed up my 1-shot/2-shot volumes playing around with the menus so in desperation resorted to using Manual (haven't bothered to read the manual yet to find out how to reset to defaults) and I've got quite used to it now and like it so may well just keep doing it this way.


----------

